# Celexa and weight gain



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

Alot of people have mentioned that celexa does cause them to gain weight. Is it because it makes you hungry and you therefore eat alot? im just curious. ive been on it for two months and my weigfht stayed the same. Maybe it has different effects for people. i dont know.


----------



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I have been taking Celexa for approx 6 months. Before starting it I was having trouble finding the right medication for me. I was first on Lexapro-Got major axiety attacksSwitch to Effexor XR- It helped me to lose weight but still was causing me more anxiety.I then when on Zoloft and put on 25 to 30lbs in a month.(I was constantly hungry) Since I have been on Celexa. I haven't gained anymore but I haven't been able to get the weight off. I still have the hunger problem but it is not quite bad as it was with the zoloft.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I started out on Celexa then the doc felt I was still in a funk so she suggested some Lexapro she said it worked better with the depression part but I gained like 30 lbs then when I complained she said we could add some Wellbutrin to the meds because a side effect of it is weight loss. I've stopped with the Lexapro totally now and just take the Wellbutrin but I think I've gained more. My docs are baffled they said these meds weight gain is more uncommon. I'm seeing a GP who also helps with weightloss and he has me on Phentermine for 12 weeks to see if the weight goes down. He said he doesn't know why I'm gaining he said he could understand if I were on paxil or some other ADs but he said Lexapro and Wellbutrin aren't well known to cause weight gain. I'm just starving all the time. Right after I eat my stomach is growling and I feel hungry still. I think it's my brain that's messed up I think the message that tells the brain you're full has stopped working.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been on Celexa for 2 years now. I haven't gained any weight. My sister and my daughter take it also, and have not gained weight.I did notice though that when I started feeling better (about 4 weeks after starting meds) I started eating and drinking a lot more. I was drinking a lot of fruit juices.







I cut back on them because they contain a lot of sugar.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been told the med i take pamalor did not make you gain weight. but i have put on about 30lbs since starting it, and if you read on the internet about it a side effect is weight gainmost people with ibs lose weight i'm the oppisite i gain on it. i look so pregnant. and feel so bloated then i get anxious about the way i look and feel it is a merry go round.i took celexa but it stopped working for me.i loved effexor but it raised my blood pressure.have pretty much tried them all. and most stopped working for me.


----------



## 23208 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have taken Celexa/Citalopram for almost 4 months now and am actually losing weight. My doctor did have me talk to a nutritionist because I was already over weight so maybe that did it, but I am still losing and I take 40 mg a day. I think part of the weight gain is that when your depressed you don't feel like eating and then when the meds start working of course your appatite will come back.


----------

